# PowerBook 5300c



## gpbonneau (9 Janvier 2018)

Vu sur LBC il y a quelques jours, un PowerBook 5300c avec les charnières cassées, à donner.
Le 5300c avait un très bon écran à matrice active contrairement au 5300cs à matrice passive peu réactif.

Le propriétaire, très sympa, s'y était attaché et ne voulait pas se résoudre à le jeter.
J'ai donc fait ma BA  et suis allé le récupérer à l'occasion d'un déplacement dans sa région.
Bonne surprise, il était complet dans sa boite d'origine :




Les inserts qui servent à fixer les charnières dans le boitier de l'écran sont tous cassés :



J'avais récupéré il y a longtemps des PowerBook 190, dont les batteries avaient coulées à l'intérieur en détruisant les cartes mère, pour réparer mes PowerBook 190 (un 190 N&B et un 190c).
Toutes les pièces plastiques sont identiques entre le 190 et le 5300.
Je les ai donc utilisées pour changer les 2 parties cassées du boitier de l'écran :



En renforçant les inserts au passage, avec de la pâte epoxy. C'est pas très beau mais très efficace :



Et voilà un 5300c comme neuf (ou presque ;-) :







Le 5300c était vendu avec un "Module de conservation de carte PCMCIA" qui pouvait s'installer dans le PowerBook à la place du lecteur de disquette. Ils sont futés chez Apple


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2018)

Joli travail! Bravo!


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2018)

Je suis toujours admiratif sur tes interventions physiques sur ces vieux modèles.
Les démontages en profondeur font des miracles entre tes mains.

Bravo


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Je suis toujours admiratif sur tes interventions physiques sur ces vieux modèles.
> Les démontages en profondeur font des miracles entre tes mains.
> 
> Bravo



Merci 
Les machines des années 80/90 ne sont pas très compliquées pour un bon bricoleur 
Un peu comme un Lego, facile à ouvrir/réparer et plutôt fun 
Quand c'est nécessaire, je soustraite l'électronique (principalement des changements de condensateurs électrolytiques) à des passionnés bien plus compétent. Et avec un peu de connaissance de MacOS classique, ça repart assez facilement. 
Faire revivre ces vieilles machines qui ont jalonnées un bonne partie de ma carrière c'est plutôt cool 

Ça devient bien plus compliqué avec les machines suivantes (changer un écran sur un titanium, un HD sur un iBook,...), mais encore faisable. 
C'est impossible sur les dernières machines, pour moi en tous cas. Bon courage dans 20/30 ans


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un Duo 230, mais je ne trouve pas que ce soit si simple à démonter.
Quasi autant que les iBook que j'ai eu.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Janvier 2018)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai un Duo 230, mais je ne trouve pas que ce soit si simple à démonter.
> Quasi autant que les iBook que j'ai eu.


J'ai plusieurs Duo, ils sont certes moins facile à ouvrir que les PowerBook série 100, mais quand même, y changer un disque dur est beaucoup plus facile que sur un iBook. 
4 vis en dessous qui tiennent le clavier et la coque supérieur. Puis on retire les 2 caches-charnières, le clavier et la coque et on a accès au HD et à la RAM. 
Je l'ai fait sur un iBook, heureusement que j'avais le tuto iFixit,... c'est beaucoup plus compliqué .
Le problème du Duo, c'est le clavier, il est naze... j'en ai démonté plusieurs qui marchait mal mais je n'arrive pas à en faire fonctionner un correctement.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le problème du Duo, c'est le clavier, il est naze... j'en ai démonté plusieurs qui marchait mal mais je n'arrive pas à en faire fonctionner un correctement.


Tu me rassures, j'avais l'impression d'être un peu gogol.
Même en séparant les feuilles, et en les nettoyant, j'ai toujours des touches qui merdent…


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Janvier 2018)

Sur 3 Duo, un seul clavier a toutes ses touches qui fonctionnent.
C'est une vrai galère à nettoyer : 2 feuilles en plastique avec des parties conductrice à nettoyer pour chaque touches, plus les anneaux dans la membrane en caoutchouc... 
Je manque de courage pour m'y remettre mais faudra bien que ça marche un jour


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2018)

Sur mon Duo 210, aucun soucis. Mais mon alim est cramé et la compatible que j'ai acheté sur Amazon ne marche pas ...


----------

